# Central Valley, CA Furs



## QuixoticMutt (May 27, 2009)

We furries here in the central valley should have a con in Fresno or Bakersfield or something like that XD


----------



## duroc (May 27, 2009)

Fresno would be more centralized, but a central valley con would probably be a hard sell, especially given that we already have Califur and Further Confusion.


----------

